# Comments or Suggestions before I drink the products!



## photospherix (May 12, 2011)

It has been awhile since I shot bottles. I am open for comments and suggestions. JUst remember that they still want it on white, but I would love to give them that "something different" for their product shots.


----------



## ghache (May 12, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## ghache (May 12, 2011)

I have this nice crystal skull vodka bottle i should shoot on plexiglass


----------



## photospherix (May 12, 2011)

We reshot. The one major thing that I had was that we could see the back label, so we had them remove them.


----------



## Big Mike (May 12, 2011)

That does look better.  Well done.


----------



## diipii (May 30, 2011)

Technically good but no USP. Unique selling Point. Something of what the product exemplifies. For example, freshness, cool, youthfulness, sophistication, quality, history and heritage.
Usually communicated by settings or props or both.
You have images "of" an object not "about" the subject.
Good nevertheless.


----------

